# Anyone have there own website or photos on the net?



## pastry--chef (Aug 13, 2001)

I was just flicking thru the topics and having a look at peoples links to there home pages, must say that old and wises web site for panini cakes is very good loved the pics of your cakes, but I was wondering if this day in age if other people have there own web sites or links to there own photos on the net. I have just put some of my pics on the net so that friends and work colleagues can see what I'm doing while doing my working holiday overseas, http://communities.ninemsn.com.au/Mi...otoalbums.msnw If interested have a look, I would enjoy swapping ideas with others cheers Pastry Chef


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Pastry Chef, here is my website link with a really poor picture of myself.
http://www.angelfire.com/ky/chefjohnpaul


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Here's my contribution to Cyber Pollution 
www.kyleskitchen.net


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Pastry--Chef,
I really enjoyed your work on your website. I am now working on a site of my own where I can display my favorite and special creations. paninicakes.com is basically our on line brochure. Unfortuneatly I can't display our really nice things, we used to, but it seemed to intimedate our visitors.
I will try to make my site available to everyone to post their work. I would like to make it easy to refence for all chefs and make it very available to potential customers with quick downloading. I'm really tired of seeing a lot of our consultions carrying the latest M.S. Most of the cakes shown are not very practicle.
I would like some feedback, would you have a problem posting your work at someone elses site? Of course you would be bilined. 
Talk to you soon,
Jeff


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

O&W - I just visited your site. Those are some Serious cakes! I really like the Groom's cake with the Jets helmet on it, as I have been a fan since the Titans played in the Polo Grounds


----------



## pastry--chef (Aug 13, 2001)

Well Jeff that sounds like a great idea, I love looking at books and getting ideas from there but I must say some of them are either to intricate to be viable for a large organisation or the other extreme with not much imagination. It would be great to have a site with desserts that are in actual production in other establishments perhaps even make contact with the chef who can give you tips on how to produce it. I'm not one of these chefs who hides things from people i've been very lucky having chefs show me what they know, not holding back .so if I can show someone else something different I have no problems at all. by the way john paul and kyle I liked your site's to just wish I could actually put my photos into a web page rather than the albumn. Looking forward to hearing from you all Pastry Chef (Mike)


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

To quote Burma Jones.."Whoa!" Nice looking stuff pastrychef. In my dreams... All you need to do to get pictures on the web on their own page is to have a web server that gives you space, and a way to upload the pictures, and an html editor. I use word for windows to compose, and aol has web space for subscribers and a built-in way to upload. Here's a demo.
Rock star Al Kooper in 1971Al Kooper 2last one

Each picture is on it's own page. With an html editor you can add text and return to: links and so on.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Here is mine guys:
www.cheftalk.com. Been working on it awhile and it is starting to come along, just need more pictures.

Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I just feed the information to the computer folks and they run my site. www.Saucecafe.com under chef's collaborative and the Clayton Farmer's Market
pics are this year's market.
Love your site Nicko.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Kylew,

I hope you were joking? ChefTalk is what started everything.... 

[ October 02, 2001: Message edited by: Nicko ]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You all have such wonderful sites.

I have enjoyed shroomgirls site for a while.
You guys should check out the food IQ quiz!!
Lots of fun.

Did you guys develope your own pages?I have no idea how to do that.
cc


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Nicko,
What am I missing? Is there a place for pictures? If you would, guide me please.
Jeff


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Old&Wise,

Nicko is just having some fun...This site is what he is refereing to.

cc


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Why not do it here? I might be talked into help sponsor some space for pictures.
Jeff


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Old&Wise,
Please check your private messages.
cc


----------



## pastry--chef (Aug 13, 2001)

Yeah Kyle shame about the view its amazing what we have to put up with sometimes , sounds like a good idea Jeff about incorporating pics into cheftalk.
Cheers Pastry Chef


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

KyleW you'll have to check the pics on my site in a couple weeks Danny Meyers (Union Square, Tabla, Madison 11, Gramercy Tavern) is coming into town and hanging out at my market 9-11 Oct 13th to sign his new cookbook and give the market tour....I gotta figure out what to make for the cooking demo from his "Second Helpings" book. ***It'll really look like NYC then, well maybe Chicago with the Green Market chefs coming in too.....


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Are the pics on your site like "Where's Waldo"? If I look hard enough, will I find shroomgirl? 

I guess Cape Chef doesn't have to worry about running into Danny Meyer @ Craft on the 13th!


----------



## davewarne (Feb 4, 2001)

Try www.christmaspuddingcompany.co.uk .There's a couple of pics of me and some of the place I have. It's unfinished, of course. All my own work, which is why. Delivery outside the u.K. is extra.

David


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

David,
Nice picture of you and your wife.

KyleW..I guess danny Meyer won't be around but that fine.
I have met him before and shroomgirl is in for a real treat.

This is a young guy who I think has mastered the art of Hospitality.
I'll fill you all in on Craft if shroom fills us in on Meyers visit to her market.
cc


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

CC - I agree. I have eaten at Union Square Cafe and Eleven Madison Park. Mr. Meyer knows how to treat his guests


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Nicko - I missed your post from yesterday afternoon. It shows up with me as the author so I didn't read it. 

Yes, I was kidding


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sure~I'll be glad to fill you in on mkt doings Oct 13th. There is also a big gig called St. Louis Cooks I'm involved in the same day with alot of different chefs coming in nationally....Bobby Flay, Paula Lambert, Sarah Stegner, Flo Braker, Tabla chef is it Cardoz?....so I'll give you the skinny on that also. I'm making Missouri Applebutter Pecan Icecream Pies in the kiddy section.

Waldo.....Kyle if your a member of chef's Collaborative there is a "glamor photo" read I don't know if my mom would recognize me in the shot, in the recent newsletter....it's on the Govenor's Task Force gig I've been doing in my spare time.


----------



## slavegirl (Aug 7, 2001)

I have a site. A couple pictures.
I'm not professional by any means, I am a computer geek girl by day who works for free in a restaurant at night a few nights a week. I write about my experiences on the website. I had to take a month's break to work out some financial issues, but will be returning to the kitchen next Tuesday. 
The experience for the staff must not be a disaster, for they are welcoming me back. I am a true beginner and do what they tell me, asking questions and trying my best.

I absolutely am loving what I am learning, for learning is what I consider to be my payment for my work. I'm lucky to have this opportunity, I don't have the money for culinary school right now, so I managed to find another way to do some learning. I'd still love to get some formal education someday, but for now, this is so exciting and fun!

SlaveGirl
RestaurantSlave.Com


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Go out of town for three days........
Well we got our first big deluge at market yesterday....the camera that shoots for the web was being used elsewhere....I've got 4 x 24 shots of the market, now to figure out how to get them on site.

OK....out of Second Helpings Union Square Cafe....
Chef Rob Uyemura(Cafe Eau) made butternut poppyseed spatzle and did a butternut puree...

Chef Kirk Warner (King Louie's) made spicy spinach

Chef Thom Sehnert (Annie Gunn's Smokehouse) made butterscotch pudding and brown sugar caramel plus he added Jamieson gold whiskey to the finished warm pudding for those in the immediate area(Hello, talk about a comfort wonderful adult dessert)

Chef Brian Menzel (B. Tomas) made eggplant, anchovy and mint rissotto....it was good....really surprised me, I did not think that combo would fly, but it was good.

Danny took a tour of the market meet old St. Louis friends, signed alot of books....many folks were buying several....they were all troupers, it was a rainy day to be cooking and booksigning under a 20x20 ft. tent.

******St. Louis Cooks, I missed the main headliners, was at the market until 1pm and they bugged out. The Applebutterpecan icecream pie was reallllly good....ye know I thought it'd be a good pie I just didn't think it would be THAT good.

So that was the big day at the market and show. 

Next week is ADA (american dietican association) naitonal conference....we'll see who makes it to the market....I've had calls from California RD's that are excited about seeing what's going on.

Line up for the farmer/chef stations in May are going forward.....should be a good time.


----------

